# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  أحكام محكمة النقض - الإثبات (إعتراف)2

## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم  15870 لسنة 68 ق جلسة   22- 1-2001
الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

 (3)     إثبات " إعتراف " " قرائن
(4)    إثبات " إعتراف " " محكمة الموضوع 


القاعدة

3-  لما كانت محكمة الموضوع ليست مقيدة في أخذها باعتراف المتهم أن تلتزم نصه وظاهره بل لها أن تستنبط منه ومن غيره من العناصر الأخرى الحقيقة التي تصل إليها بطريق الاستنتاج والاستقراء وكافة الممكنات العقلية ما دام ذلك سليما متفقا مع حكم العقل والمنطق.

4- من المقرر أن الاعتراف في المسائل الجنائية عنصرا من عناصر الاستدلال التي تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تقدير صحتها وقيمتها في الإثبات وأن سلطتها مطلقة في الأخذ باعتراف المتهم في حق نفسه في أي دور من أدوار التحقيق وإن عدل عنه من بعد ذلك متى أطمأنت إلى صحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع وكان الحكم قد أفصح عن اطمئنانه إلى صحة هذا الاعتراف ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع وعول عليه ضمن ما عول في قضائه، وهو ما يتضمن الرد على ما أثاره دفاع الطاعن لدى محكمة الموضوع في شأن اعتراف المحكوم عليه فإنه يكون بريء من أي شائبة في هذا الخصوص.



" سنة المكتب الفنى "  52   " رقم الصفحة -  157 -  قاعدة رقم – 24  -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم  23449 لسنة 71 ق جلسة  5 - 2-2002

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :


(2)     إثبات " إعتراف " – إكراه  - دفوع " الدفع ببطلان الإعتراف "
-


القاعدة
2-  من المقرر عملا بمفهوم المادة 42 من الدستور والفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 302 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية - أن الاعتراف الذي يعول عليه يتحتم أن يكون اختياريا، وهو لا يعتبر كذلك - ولو كان صادقا. إذا صدرت تحت وطاة الإكراه أو التهديد به كائنا ما كان قدره، وكان الأصل أنه يتعين على المحكمة إن هي رأت التعويل على الدليل المستمد من الاعتراف أن تبحث الصلة بينه وبين الإكراه المقول بحصوله وأن تنفي قيام هذا الإكراه في استدلال سائغ. وكان ما أورده الحكم المطعون فيه تبريرا لاستناده إلى الدليل المستمد من اعتراف الطاعنين بتحقيق النيابة العامة ليس من شأنه أن يؤدي إلى إهدار ما دفع به الطاعن من بطلان هذا الاعتراف لصدوره وليده إكراه لما يمثله من مصادرة لدفاع الطاعنين قبل أن ينحسم أمره لأنه لا يصح في منطق العقل والبداهة أن يرد الحكم على الدفع ببطلان الاعتراف الحاصل أمام جهة من جهات التحقيقات لأنه كان وليد الإكراه باطمئنانه إلى هذا الاعتراف لحصوله أمام تلك الجهة ولعدم ذكر من نسب إليه الاعتراف أمامها أنه كان مكرها عليه ما دام أنه ينازع في صحة ذلك الاعتراف أمام تلك الجهة.



" سنة المكتب الفنى "  53   " رقم الصفحة - 334  -  قاعدة رقم –  41 -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم  23633  لسنة 70 ق جلسة   23- 12-2002

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

 (5)     إثبات  - إعتراف – إكراه 
-


القاعدة
5-  من المقرر أن الاعتراف في المسائل الجنائية عنصر من عناصر الاستدلال التي تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تقدير صحتها وقيمتها في الإثبات وفي الأخذ بالاعتراف في حق المتهم في أي دور من أدوار التحقيق ولو عدل عنه بعد ذلك. ولها دون غيرها البحث في صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه باطل لأنه انتزع منه بطريق الإكراه لما كان ذلك وكان ما أثاره الدفاع بشأن بطلان اعتراف المتهم الأول لوقوع إكراه عليه مردودا عليه بأن المتهم أدلى باعترافات تفصيلية في تحقيقات النيابة العامة بارتكابه للجريمة وخطوات إعداده لها ثم تنفيذها وهو في كامل حريته واختياره ومن ثم فإن قول المتهم بوقوع إكراه مادي عليه يضحى قولا مرسلا عاريا من الدليل وليس في الأوراق ما يظاهره أو يسانده وتلتفت عنه المحكمة.




" سنة المكتب الفنى "  53   " رقم الصفحة -  1200 -  قاعدة رقم –  198 -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم  26183  لسنة 67 ق جلسة  12 - 3-2000

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

 (6)     إثبات " إعتراف "
القاعدة
6-  الاعتراف في المسائل الجنائية من العناصر التي تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تقدير صحتها وقيمتها في الإثبات ولها دون غيرها البحث في صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه قد انتزع منه بطريق الإكراه ومتى تحققت من أن الاعتراف سليم مما يشوبه واطمأنت إليه كان لها أن تأخذ به بما لا معقب عليها، وكانت المحكمة قد أفصحت عن اطمئنانها إلى أن هذا الاعتراف كان طواعية واختيارا ولم يكن وليد إكراه واقتنعت بصحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع، فإن تعييب الحكم في هذا الخصوص يكون في غير محله.




" سنة المكتب الفنى "  51   " رقم الصفحة -  272 -  قاعدة رقم –  51 -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم  26293 لسنة 67 ق جلسة  13 - 3-2000

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(1)     إثبات " إعتراف  "
 (6)    إثبات " إعتراف  "



القاعدة
1-  لما كان يبين من الرجوع إلى محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن الدفاع عن الطاعنين لم يدفع ببطلان الاعتراف لكونه وليد إكراه وكل ما ورد على لسان المدافع عن الطاعن الأول في هذا الصدد أنه تعرض لإكراه أدبي والقبض على أسرته كما ساق المدافع عن الطاعن الثاني عبارة مرسلة هي بطلان الاعتراف بمحضر الضبط دون أن يبين أيهما وجه ما ينعاه على هذا الاعتراف مما يشكك في سلامته ولا يمكن أن يبين أيهما وجه ما ينعاه على هذا الاعتراف مما يشكك في سلامته ولا يمكن القول بأن هاتين العبارتين المرسلتين اللتين ساقاها تشكل دفعا ببطلان الاعتراف أو تشير إلى الإكراه المبطل له وكل ما يمكن أن تنصرف إليه هو التشكيك في الدليل المستمد من الاعتراف توصلا إلى عدم تعويل المحكمة عليه فإنه لا يقبل من الطاعن إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض لما يتطلبه من إجراء تحقيق موضوعي تنحسر عنه وظيفة محكمة النقض.


6-     لا يلزم في الاعتراف أن يرد على الواقعة بكافة تفاصيلها بل يكفي أن يرد على وقائع تستنتج المحكمة منها ومن باقي عناصر الدعوى بكافة الممكنات العقلية الاستنتاجية اقتراف الجاني للجريمة.



" سنة المكتب الفنى "  51   " رقم الصفحة - 288  -  قاعدة رقم – 53  -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم  26471  لسنة 67 ق جلسة  17 - 4-2000

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

 (17)    إثبات  - إعتراف  - إستجواب  



القاعدة
17-   لما كان لا جدوى من النعي على الحكم ببطلان استجواب الطاعنين وبطلان اعتراف الطاعن الأول والمحكوم عليه الثاني ما دام البين من الواقعة كما صار إثباتها في الحكم ومن استدلاله أنه لم يستند في الإدانة إلى دليل مستمد من الاستجواب أو الاعتراف المدعي ببطلانهما وإنما أقام قضاءه على الدليل المستمد من أقوال الشهود وتقرير المعمل الجنائي، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد يضحى ولا محل له.




" سنة المكتب الفنى "  51   " رقم الصفحة - 420 -  قاعدة رقم –   78-  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم  29339 لسنة 70 ق جلسة   17- 1-2002

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :

(6)    إثبات " إعتراف  " – محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها  فى تقدير الدليل "

(19)   إثبات  -" إعتراف "

(20)  إثبات  -" إعتراف "


القاعدة

6-لما كان يبين من الاطلاع على المفردات المضمومة أن الطاعنين لم يسألوا تفصيلا في محضر الضبط ولم يعترفوا بالجريمة المسندة إليهم - كما ورد بوجه الطعن - وإنما الثابت به التحريات التي أجراها الضابط وأنه واجه الطاعنين بها فاعترفوا بخطف المجني عليها بالإكراه ومواقعتها بغير رضاها وهو ما لا يعد اعترافا منهم بما أسند إليهم ولا يعدو ما أثبته الضابط في هذا الشأن مجرد قول للضابط يخضع لتقدير المحكمة التي أفصحت عن اطمئنانها إليه في هذا الشق ومن ثم يكون النعي في غير محله.

19-   لما كان الاعتراف في المسائل الجنائية من عناصر الاستدلال التي تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تقدير صحتها وقيمتها في الإثبات ولها أن تأخذ به متى اطمأنت إلى صدقه ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع، كما أن لها أن تقدر عدم صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه قد انتزع منه بطريق الإكراه بغير معقب عليها ما دامت تقيم تقديرها على أسباب سائغة، وكانت المحكمة فيما أوردته في ردها على دفاع الطاعن الأول في هذا الشأن قد أفصحت عن اطمئنانها إلى أن اعتراف الطاعن الأول إنما كان طواعية واختيارا ولم يكن نتيجة إكراه واقتنعت بصحته، فإن رد الحكم على ما دفع به المدافع في هذا الصدد يكون كافيا وسائغا ويضحى النعي عليه في هذا الخصوص غير سديد.

20-  لما كان البين من الحكم المطعون فيه أنه لم يستند في قضائه بالإدانة إلى دليل مستمد من اعتراف مستقل من الطاعنين عدا الأول بل استند إلى ما أقروا به لضابط الواقعة - على ما سلف بيانه بهذا الحكم - وهو بهذه المثابة لا يعد اعترافا بالمعنى الصحيح وإنما هو مجرد قول للضابط يخضع لتقدير المحكمة، فلا محل للنعي على الحكم إغفاله الرد على ما تمسك به الطاعنون من دفاع في هذا الشأن.


" سنة المكتب الفنى "  53   " رقم الصفحة -  125 -  قاعدة رقم –  23 -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم  33899  لسنة 68 ق جلسة  16 - 2-2000

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :


(7)     إثبات  " إعتراف " 
-الاعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية . تقدير صحته وقيمته فى الإثبات . موضوعى .





القاعدة
7-  الاعتراف في المواد الجنائية هو من العناصر التي تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تقدير صحتها وقيمتها في الإثبات وكان الحكم - على ما سلف بيانه - قد خلص في منطق سائغ وتدليل مقبول إلى سلامة اعتراف المتهم وأفصح عن اطمئنانه إلى صحته ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع وخلوه مما يشوبه فإنه يكون قد برئ من أي شائبة في هذا الشأن.

" سنة المكتب الفنى "  51   " رقم الصفحة - 198  -  قاعدة رقم –  38 -  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم  7981 لسنة 70 ق جلسة  8 - 2-2002

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (20) إثبات " إعتراف   " – - محكمة الموضوع"
-    
(21) إثبات " إعتراف   " – قتل عمد 
-    
(24) إثبات " إعتراف   " – إكراه – دفوع  " الدفع ببطلان الإعتراف " "
-    


القاعدة
20-     لما كان من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع سلطة تجزئة الدليل ولو كان اعترافا فتأخذ منه ما تطمئن إليه وتطرح ما عداه، وكان الطاعن لا ينازع في أن ما أخذ به الحكم من الاعتراف له أصله الثابت بالأوراق فإن ما يثيره بشأن إغفال الحكم بعض الوقائع التي وردت في اعترافه لا يكون له محل.

21-     لما كان البين من المفردات أن ما أورده الحكم من اعتراف الطاعن من أن تفكيره في قتل المجني عليها راوده قبل الواقعة, وأعد الحبل من قبل لذلك, له أصله الثابت باعترافه بالتحقيقات, ومن ثم فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم بدعوى مخالفة الثابت بالأوراق لا يكون له محل.


23-   من المقرر أنه لا يلزم لاستخلاص صورة الواقعة التي ترتسم في وجدان المحكمة أن يكون هذا الاستخلاص قد ورد ذكره على ألسنة الشهود أو اعتراف المتهم, وإنما يكفي أن يكون مستنبطا بطريق الاستنتاج والاستقراء وكافة الممكنات العقلية مادام ذلك سليما متفقا مع حكم العقل والمنطق, ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الشأن لا يكون له محل.

" سنة المكتب الفنى "  53   " رقم الصفحة - 243 -  قاعدة رقم –   39-  "

----------


## hazem mohamed

الطعن رقم 10547 لسنة 61 ق، جلسة 18-2-1993 

الموضوع ،  و  الموجز :
 (3) إثبات " اعتراف " محكمة الموضوع 
- تقدير صحة الاعتراف وقيمته فى الإثبات موضوعي .
للمحكمة الأخذ باعتراف المتهم فى اى دور من أدوار التحقيق متى اطمأنت إلى صحته .

القاعدة:
3- من المقرر أن الأعتراف فى المسائل الجنائية من العناصر التى تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير صحتها وقيمتها فى الاثبات، ومتى تحققت أن الأعتراف سليم مما يشوبه واطمأنت إليه كان لها أن تأخذ به بما لا معقب عليها، كما لها أن تأخذ بأعتراف المتهم فى أى دور من أدوار التحقيق متى اطمأنت إلى صحة ومطابقته للواقع-كما هو الحال فى الدعوى المطروحة-، فأن منعى الطاعنين فى هذا الشأن لا يكون له محل.


سنة المكتب الفنى " 44 " رقم الصفحة - 209 -  قاعدة رقم - 26-  "

----------

